
One in four young women struggling with emotional problems - kurmouk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46295719
======
techsin101
What if we stopped to think that culture where women are free to show off
their beauty, and where culture celebrates top 5%, is perhaps determeintal to
95%. I'd be stressed too if I was part of contest where I was losing and whole
life depended on it.

------
preommr
lol, I knew social media was going to be mentioned as a factor.

I will say that it's hard to even discuss issues like this because it brings
up a lot of... complicated territory that takes nuance and care to navigate.

~~~
throwmeback
>lol, I knew social media was going to be mentioned as a factor.

Wait, are you surprised? It's been proven times over social media has a very
negative impact on your mental health. I experienced it myself and only been
on the way out since the spring.

~~~
tssva
>It's been proven times over social media has a very negative impact on your
mental health.

Can you provide any citations for this because I'm not aware of any proof of
this?

There are certainly studies which report a correlation between mental health
and the time spent on social media but none that I'm aware of which prove that
social media negatively pacts mental health vs poor mental health causes
people to spend more time on social media.

